# Pedaling Efficiency Research Paper (Platform vs Clipless)



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I found the paper that I mentioned in the 'clipless pedals vs. platform pedals' thread.

As far as I can tell, when they say PED, they mean platform.

Make of it what you will 

https://www.thieme-connect.com/ejournals/abstract/10.1055/s-2008-1038374



> Abstract
> 
> The aim of this study was to determine the influence of different shoe-pedal interfaces and of an active pulling-up action during the upstroke phase on the pedalling technique. Eight elite cyclists (C) and seven non-cyclists (NC) performed three different bouts at 90 rev · min−1 and 60 % of their maximal aerobic power. They pedalled with single pedals (PED), with clipless pedals (CLIP) and with a pedal force feedback (CLIPFBACK) where subjects were asked to pull up on the pedal during the upstroke. There was no significant difference for pedalling effectiveness, net mechanical efficiency (NE) and muscular activity between PED and CLIP. When compared to CLIP, CLIPFBACK resulted in a significant increase in pedalling effectiveness during upstroke (86 % for C and 57 % NC, respectively), as well as higher biceps femoris and tibialis anterior muscle activity (p < 0.001). However, NE was significantly reduced (p < 0.008) with 9 % and 3.3 % reduction for C and NC, respectively. Consequently, shoe-pedal interface (PED vs. CLIP) did not significantly influence cycling technique during submaximal exercise. However, an active pulling-up action on the pedal during upstroke increased the pedalling effectiveness, while reducing net mechanical efficiency.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

whatevs.

not going to install platform pedals.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Huh?

That's not what this is about.

This is just data and it's only one piece of research.

No one's claiming that this is conclusive. No one's claiming it addresses all the possible reasons that some one might want to ride clipless. But it does shine a little light on the topic.

Ride what ever you want to ride.


----------

